# samba34 panic on copy to ntfs mounted fs



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2010)

samba34-3.4.5_1
When I initiate, copying of file (8.5Mb), from Win, to FreeBSD box in "folder" that is located in /home and mounted on UFS, all is well.
But when I try to do same, to "folder" that is mounted on NTFS(dual-boot) I get panic immediately.

I tried rebuild. (non upward-recursive)
No help.


```
Sat Mar 27 13:23:54 CET 2010

FreeBSD blackhole.starforce.biz 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Feb  8 01:10:33 CET 2010     root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

panic: page fault

GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address   = 0x0
fault code              = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0x0
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xe699ac44
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xe699ac68
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 1681 (smbd)
trap number             = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 4m12s
Physical memory: 1011 MB
Dumping 161 MB: 146 130 114 98 82 66 50 34 18 2

...

#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
246     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) #0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
#1  0xc087d187 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:416
#2  0xc087d47c in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:579
#3  0xc0baf48c in trap_fatal (frame=0xe699ac04, eva=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:933
#4  0xc0baf710 in trap_pfault (frame=0xe699ac04, usermode=0, eva=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:846
#5  0xc0bb013c in trap (frame=0xe699ac04) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:528
#6  0xc0b92cdb in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:165
#7  0x00000000 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
(kgdb)
```


----------

